# Does anyone have a recipe for Firweed Wine



## arcticsid (Mar 25, 2009)

I am intrigued by this Rose petal wine, I don't have any roses but have access to millions of acres of fireweed here. They make jelly and jam frum it, surely it could be used the same as rose petals to make wine.

I wasn't able to find much searching the internet. Didn't try real hard...yet. Maybe someone in here knows.


I'd appreciate any recipes you could send my way regarding fireweed or rose petals, they may be similar.

I thought I heard about someone her in Alaska making a Fireweed Mead, if I find out who I will let you know.

So for now, thanks
Troy


----------



## Wade E (Mar 25, 2009)

Here is a link to 1. 
http://scorpius.spaceports.com/~goodwine/fireweedwine.htm


----------

